# Momentem dual-burr hand grinder



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

I was searching for a particular grinder that i thought i'd bookmarked; iirc it was Black, slanted and was 2 units in one...one side could be setup for Filter/Brew and the other side could be setup for Espresso...i think it was Chinese, had a short name and iirc hadn't been released yet...for the life of me i can't find it via goooogle...feel free to remind me about it.

Anyhow during the above search i accidently came across this hand grinder with dual burrs...i've only glanced at it so far but i'd be interested in any thoughts (good/bad) on it.

https://momentemgrinder.com/


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

No idea about the one you're looking for, but there are other dual burr grinders out there similar to that momentum one - 





That momentum one does look nice though. I can see it becoming a trend and the more established brands possibly creating their own versions on the idea.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Cool, thanks @Bicky for the video, was interesting...i don't think Comandante will be happy (mirrored C40 burr)...the Yihua in the video looks cheap...getting the grinds out looked like a fail imo and that left hand spin might not appeal to some users...i can't wait for a video on the Momentem to compare the meercats.

The dual burr thing reminded me of Versalab's M3, although these hand grinders (Momentem and Yihua SD-1) have their burrs seperated and not next to each other like the M3...the upper set being pre-breakers.

Nice that he mentioned Momentem near the end...but IMO this vid was a sales pitch YMMV.
I did wonder if the guy was right on one thing...is dual-burrs the future ???

As for my OP search it's an electric grinder; sorry i should have mentioned this; still can't find it...iirc they were going to release 4 different models and one model was 2 units side by side, kinda looked like a pair of binocculars.


----------



## Jomo04 (Mar 25, 2019)

Are you thinking of the Ozik Theall?









OZIK (@ozik25) • Instagram photos and videos


6,785 Followers, 309 Following, 782 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from OZIK (@ozik25)




www.instagram.com





They were all over Instagram for a while, then just disappeared (though having seen it again, I can't say I'm surprised).


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Jomo04 thanks, yeah that was the exact one i was looking for...i bet it was my binoccular reference that did it lol....shame if it's gone belly-up, i only liked it because of how it looked 😊 (yeah yeah, i know, i need help)


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

That was it 🤦


----------

